#ubuntu-cz-meeting 2011-04-07
<stet> Ahoj, omlouvam se za pozdni prichod, je v planu jeste neco resit ? Nebo (vy)řešilo se dnes něco ?
<Chinese_soup> pokud vim tak je to kazdej druhej a ctvrtej ctvrtek v mesici :-)
<vojtech_t> dnes se nic neřeší :)
<vojtech_t> je sice pravda, že to je 14 dní od posledního setkání, ale dohodli jsme se, že bude lepší, když to budeme pořádat každý druhý a čtvrtý čtvrtek -- aby se to lépe pamatovalo
<stet> vojta : to znamena ? asi jsem te neprilis pochopil
<vojtech_t> znamená, že další setkání bude až 14.4., protože to je druhý čtvrtek v měsíci :)
<stet> jo v mesici, fajn :) diky
<Chinese_soup> vsak jsem to rikal uz v me zprave :( ;)
